# I just got the USA for a month



## Seoyeon (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi. I'm Seoyeon. I had lived in Korea for 33 years. I mean, this is first time to out of Korea in my life. I am not good at speak English. So, I have a hard time to stay in America. I know how to knit. But I can not understand to read a knitting book. That's why I'm here. I hope I would be helped from this site.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome from Texas. I think your English is very good. There are some sites and/or computer programs that will translate patterns for you. There are also lots of helpful people here so I know that you will always get an answer to a question. I don't know where you are living in the US, but you might look for a LYS (Local Yarn Store) where you could also get help with patterns. Such a big move is always very hard, but I hope you will soon feel more comfortable and enjoy your new home.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and to America. I'm very sure that it is not easy for you, understanding our knitting terms and making the big move. I think that your English is very good as well. 

Just post something on here when you have a question or a problem and out of all the people on here, I'm pretty sure that it will be answered.


----------



## Seoyeon (Mar 13, 2012)

I am in Clovis, NM. It is so small town. I don't have any friends here yet. So, I do not know where I can go to get good yarn n knitting stuff. Who knows where good place is? Plz let me know.


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Australia.


----------



## HappyKnitting (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello and welcome from NE Ohio
BJ


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Welcome from Illinois - Wish I were closer to NM to meet you --

Check in with the local town hall and they'll help you out as to the local merchants and will usually have a handbook and coupons to welcome you to the area.

We'll help all we can from this forum - it's a great place to be. What kinds of things do you knit? toys, scarves, shawls, sweaters, etc.?

Would love to see some of your work.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome from Michigan. I hope you enjoy your stay in America. Your English is fine and will get better, I'm sure. I looked and found some yarn shops in Clovis: http://www.yellowpages.com/clovis-nm/yarn-shop
I hope someone in one of these stores can help you.
Jan


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome from London in the U.K.


----------



## Dukesy (Dec 9, 2011)

Welcome from Ontario, Canada. I am sure the ladies/gents on here will be very helpful.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and the US. I'm in Minnesota. You are doing well with your English and practice makes perfect! Keep asking questions and we'll all be here to help!


----------



## slevine13 (Feb 12, 2012)

Seoyeon said:


> Hi. I'm Seoyeon. I had lived in Korea for 33 years. I mean, this is first time to out of Korea in my life. I am not good at speak English. So, I have a hard time to stay in America. I know how to knit. But I can not understand to read a knitting book. That's why I'm here. I hope I would be helped from this site.


Welcome to America and I hope you enjoy your stay. 
There are lots of online sites that will help you translate the books. Bablefish.com is a good online translator that will translate English to Korean.

http://babelfish.yahoo.com/

당신이 당신의 체재를 즐긴ㄴ다는 것을 미국에 환영과 나는 희망한다. 당신이 책을 번역할 것을 도울 온라인 위치의 제비가 있다. Bablefish.com는 영어를 한국어로 번역할 좋은 온라인 통역이다.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Welcome from Australia,your english is very good,i hope you learn alot in the U.S.A.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Welcome from Southern California.


----------



## Retiredinpa (Sep 25, 2011)

And I'll add my welcome from PA!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Kentucky says Hello..


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Welcome to America. I understand what you are going through. It's not easy to leave your country and start over elsewhere. I did the same thing 47 years ago, only I came from Germany. This forum is great for helping with just about any problem knitting or crocheting related.
Your English is just fine,


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Welcome from Florida. There is always someone on to give you good advice. You definetly came to the right forum.


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

and welcome from Georgia


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like there might be a place called The Three Stitchers in Clovis...may be a needlpoint shop rather than knitting shop...but they might know some knitters.....and it looks like there's a shop of some kind in Portales 21 miles from there...You might also drop by their Senior Citizen Center and ask... maybe someone there or at the Chamber of Commerce would know...


----------



## Amaw (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks like there might be a place called The Three Stitchers in Clovis.... 100 E. Manana Blvd. #13...sorry, forgot to give you the address...


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

It takes courage to move to another country,where they speak a different language. Be patient with yourself.You have a grasp of English.Now you have to allow yourself to speak, even if you're not sure of the words. Most people will help you, if you ask.Many years ago,in a similar situation, it took me 3 months, before I had the courage to answer the 'phone, at work!
Welcome to KP!


----------



## nartica (Dec 7, 2011)

Welcome from Ohio


----------



## nozizweoriginals (Oct 13, 2011)

캘리포니아에서 오신 것을 환영합니다. 편물은 국제적인 언어입니다. 당신은 여기 이렇게 많은 친절하고 도움이 사람을 찾을 수 있습니다. 도움이 될 것입니다 한 가지 차트를 찾는 것입니다.도움이 짜는 사람은 이미 바벨로 함. 그 작동 방법에 대한 확신이 안서지만, 구글 번역과 함께 즉시 모든 웹 페이지를 번역할 수 있습니다. http://translate.google.com/translate_buttons
그것은 매우 멋지다.
뜨개질 해피.
Welcome from California. Knitting is an international language. You will find so many kind and helpful folks here. One thing that may be helpful is to look for charts. A helpful knitter already referred you to Babel. I'm not so sure about how that works, but with Google translate you can instantly translate every web page. http://translate.google.com/translate_buttons
It is very cool. 
Happy knitting.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

Welcome to the Good Ole US of A, Seoyeon!
How do you pronounce your name? 
See-oh-NAH?
Don't worry about your English. The more you use it, the better it will get. We are here to help you with your knitting problems. Maybe it will be easier for you to knit with charted patterns instead of those written in words.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seoyeon, Hi and welcome from upstate New York. So glad you signed on with us.


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Seoyeon, Hi and welcome from upstate New York. So glad you signed on with us.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

And another welcome to the forum and the USA from Ohio! You English is fine. We will all help as much as possible.


----------



## B.C. Wendy (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome! I'm from Canada. We'll help you all we can!


----------



## andietom (Apr 19, 2011)

Welcome from Indiana. Your English is fine and you will be amazed at how much more you will learn very quickly. Don't hesitate to ask questions on this forum. Lots of knitters are eager to help.


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Welcome from new york


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Welcome from Ct. Your english is fine and will get better the more you use it. As you can see there are many many people in this forum who will offer what ever type of help you may need with your knitting. Maybe if you try the library on Main street they will be able to help you locate others who knit or are new to USA. I lived in Roswell, New Mexico for a short period of time and loved it. The residents were most friendly and the climate great. Enjoy your new life here in the US.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome Seoyean! This is a great place for help.


----------



## LadyLibrarian (Oct 7, 2011)

Welcome from Arkansas. Your English is very good and with practice it will get better.

Enjoy your time with us..everyone is very friendly and helpful on here just ask anything and someone will help you..
I've only been knitting a short time so I certainly can't help.


----------



## jpAL2011 (Aug 19, 2011)

Welcome from Alabama in the southeast of the United States. I think your English is good and I hope you will find that being in our country is a good experience for you. You will get lots of help and ideas on this site. I'm glad you found us.


----------



## Knuffibear (Dec 17, 2011)

go to this website, hope this helps

http://www.yellowpages.com/clovis-nm/yarn-shop


----------



## karla knoll (Aug 5, 2011)

We are pleased to have you. I was very impressed with your english as well. It is said english is the most difficult language to learn. And as far as knowing any Korean I don't. Perhaps you will do better at visual knitting, watching someone. Welcome to America!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Welcome from Kansas. Your attitude will help you make a success of your stay! I hope you find a local place to feel at home. This forum will certainly be a good place to visit.


----------



## Kathi11 (Oct 27, 2011)

Welcome to the US. Your English is very good. I can't follow a lot of the patterns either and English is my only language. You will find lots of help here. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi and Welcome from Grants Pass, Oregon !


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

Welcome to America and this group.
There are a lot of people in this country from Korea.
People here will try to help and I'm sure you 
can find people that speak your language
where you live to help out also.
I used to work with a guy that married
a girl from Korea. He was stationed there
when he was in the military.
Dick


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome from North Texas! I've learned a lot here and I'm sure you will too.


----------



## cheryllsms (Dec 12, 2011)

There are lots of knitters and crochet folks in Clovis/Portales area. Used to be a Hobby Lobby in Clovis, and a couple yarn shops, too. Also, Eastern New Mexico University has a knitting club that did community service projects in the surrounding areas, including knitting classes in the elementary & high schools. Needlework is a popular church activity, too.

Lots of people there speak Spanish rather than English, but knitting is universal! Welcome to the USA!


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Welcome to the US. 
I see you have a Wal-mart in town. You might goto Wal-Mart.com and check out all the yarn they sell. you can order it and have it sent (no shipping charge) to your local store. They will hold it for you.


----------



## sarobie (Dec 23, 2011)

welcome from WV


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> Welcome from Michigan. I hope you enjoy your stay in America. Your English is fine and will get better, I'm sure. I looked and found some yarn shops in Clovis: http://www.yellowpages.com/clovis-nm/yarn-shop
> I hope someone in one of these stores can help you.
> Jan


How thoughtful of you, jumbleburt. I never thought to look there. One would have thought that for someone who's moved all over this country, I would have realized that resource was readily available. You're great!!


----------



## Seoyeon (Mar 13, 2012)

I 'd like to reply all of you. But that is lots work. lol. Anyway I really really really want to say "Thanks all of you." I hope I would be able to see someone lives in Clovis, NM in this site. I can not go out without my husband. Because I have a daughter who is getting 6months on 26th this month. and I need to get drive license. So I usually stay at home with my daughter. So I would like to make a lot of friends in here too. I heard that i can meet some Korean where I go to church. But me and my husband don't like that way to meet somebody. Anyway, really Thanks all of you and I'm really glad to know this site.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

Seoyeon said:


> Hi. I'm Seoyeon. I had lived in Korea for 33 years. I mean, this is first time to out of Korea in my life. I am not good at speak English. So, I have a hard time to stay in America. I know how to knit. But I can not understand to read a knitting book. That's why I'm here. I hope I would be helped from this site.


There are so many different nationalities on this forum that you might even find another Korean to get in touch with. I hope you'll soon make friends where you live. When you have a baby, people often talk to you.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Welcome... Do not be afraid to ask any question you have on this site.. You will get lots of help!


----------



## iistok (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello Seoyeon:
Welcome to USA. I came from S.E. Asia about 40 years ago. I did not speak well at all when first arrival. today I am still speak broken English. nerve known/learn anything about yarn crafts in my life. never seem any until I am here . it is very interesting to me. until now I am retire , than able to start this hobby has been fascination to me since I came. kind a littler hard for me at time. but I am not giving up yet  wish I was near by you and you could be my teacher to instruct me how to do it right? because I don't read direction well either and I never follow any direction doing anything somehow . (do not read well yet ) and I am not interest go to school 

IVY


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

Welcome from Fullerton,California! You can get a lot of help from this site! Some wonderful ladies and advice here!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

KP&#50640;&#44172; &#50668;&#48372;&#49464;&#50836; &#44536;&#47532;&#44256; &#54872;&#50689;. &#45208;&#51032; &#51060;&#47492;&#51008; &#48148;&#45796;&#51060;&#44256; &#45208;&#45716; &#47700;&#51064;&#50640;&#49436; &#49328;&#45796;.



SEA


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome from Minnesota..My grandson was stationed in Korea for 3 years and married the sweetest Korean girl..If you look at my picture you will see my 4 year old great grandson who is half Korean..


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Hello & welcome from Ohio. There are Joann's & Michael's stores in most areas. You could search on computer for yarn shops & get the locations.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

jheiens said:


> jumbleburt said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome from Michigan. I hope you enjoy your stay in America. Your English is fine and will get better, I'm sure. I looked and found some yarn shops in Clovis: http://www.yellowpages.com/clovis-nm/yarn-shop
> ...


Yes, very clever.....


----------



## Cpautler (Oct 26, 2011)

Welcome from Tampa, Florida! Where will you be staying in the USA? Have a great time here!


----------



## LizzyM (Mar 13, 2011)

Welcome from North Carolina. This forum is the best and everyone is very helpful. I couldn't knit without them.


----------



## Winds Free (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the USA. I lived in your country in Taegu for two years many years ago, and everyone was so helpful to us. I hope you find us a help to you. My daughter was born in your country.I know you will learn very quickly.


----------



## Toby's Mom (Dec 8, 2011)

Seoyeon said:


> Hi. I'm Seoyeon. I had lived in Korea for 33 years. I mean, this is first time to out of Korea in my life. I am not good at speak English. So, I have a hard time to stay in America. I know how to knit. But I can not understand to read a knitting book. That's why I'm here. I hope I would be helped from this site.


Seoyeon, post your questions and someone will appear who speaks your language, I am sure! your English is good.
당신의 질문에 대한 후 누군가가 말하는 사람은 나타날 언어, 틀림없이! 당신의 영어는 좋았습니다.
I got translation here: http://translation.babylon.com/english/to-korean/


----------



## lneighbors3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hello from further north in New Mexico. I live near Albuquerque, which is about 4 hours or so from Clovis. If you and your husband make a road trip up this way, please send me a private message. We will go to the local yarn shops and all go out to eat while you are in town.

We are glad you are here - both in the USA and on KP

Lynne


----------



## poodlepad (Feb 1, 2011)

Seoyeon said:


> Hi. I'm Seoyeon. I had lived in Korea for 33 years. I mean, this is first time to out of Korea in my life. I am not good at speak English. So, I have a hard time to stay in America. I know how to knit. But I can not understand to read a knitting book. That's why I'm here. I hope I would be helped from this site.


I have a friend who is Korean, she has lived here in the States probably 30 yrs. Your English is better than hers already. It will get better very fast, the more you use it the faster. She has too many friends and sisters to talk to in Korean, so she does not practice. Happy to have you here.


----------



## Johnna (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome from Kentucky. You will get all your questions answered here. 
Johnna


----------



## 1cleaner (Aug 24, 2011)

Hello and welcome,this is a great site for help.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

G;day and welcome lfrom Sydney Australia. I hope that you can get the knitting patterns translated for you.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Your English sounds fine. Welcome to America from Patti in Oklahoma. This forum is always willing to help. Glad someone has already provided a web site to translate from English to Korean.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome from Montana. Enjoy your stay.


----------



## maxjones (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome from PA!


----------



## Katherine d'Armagh (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey Seoyen,

I'm in Amarillo, TX about two hours away from you. As far as I know there isn't a yarn shop in Clovis but there is a small one here in Amarillo and then we also have Michael's Craft Store, Joann's Crafts and Hobby Lobby, all three are stores that carry a pretty god selection of yarn. And since those three stores are "chain" stores they all have websites too.

Let me know if you are coming to Amarillo some time and we can meet for lunch! Wouldn't that be fun.

Best regards,
Katherine D



Seoyeon said:


> I am in Clovis, NM. It is so small town. I don't have any friends here yet. So, I do not know where I can go to get good yarn n knitting stuff. Who knows where good place is? Plz let me know.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

Welcome from South Dakota.
I have been to South Korea 2 times. I love it.
My husband has been to South Korea 5 times.
We made business trips but were able to travel many places Onyang to Kangnun. I loved to shop on Seoul.


----------



## sushiminaice (Jul 15, 2011)

&#50504;&#45397;&#54616;&#49464;&#50836; &#50616;&#45768;^^

&#51228; &#51060;&#47492;&#51008; &#49884;&#50896;&#51060;&#44396; &#50612;&#47540;&#46412;&#48512;&#53552; &#44228;&#49549; &#50808;&#44397;&#50640;&#49436; &#51088;&#46972;&#49436; &#54620;&#44397;&#50612;&#44032; &#51328; &#49436;&#53812;&#50612;&#50836;&#12622;&#12622; &#47932;&#47200; &#51648;&#44552;&#46020; &#49884;&#46300;&#45768;&#50640; &#49332;&#44256; &#51080;&#45813;&#45768;&#45796;

&#51068;&#54616;&#45796; &#49900;&#49900;&#54644;&#49436; &#50668;&#44592;&#49436; seoul&#51060;&#46972;&#44256; &#44160;&#49353; &#52452;&#45908;&#45768; &#50616;&#45768; post&#44032; &#46496;&#49436; &#45320;&#47924; &#48152;&#44032;&#50912;&#50612;&#50836; 

&#45734;&#50632;&#51648;&#47564; &#49352;&#54644; &#48373; &#47566;&#51060; &#48155;&#51004;&#49464;&#50836;~


----------

